# An online radio broadcast -- with Me!



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be a guest on an online broadcast at the Speculative Fiction Cantina, tomorrow, Friday the 23rd.  Here is the link:  http://www.blogtalkradio.com/writes...ina-with-teresa-edgerton-and-cris-pasqueralle  Where it says 3 pm, it means Pacific Time, rather late for those of you across the ocean, and I know some of you may be frantically writing your last minute 75 Word stories. I don't know how expensive it is to call California from the UK -- that might be a consideration, too.  Still, if you can, it would be awesome if some of you could call in and ask questions, and give me moral support that way, because these things always make me anxious.  (And it would be amazing and wonderful to hear some of your voices at last.  I've got a cold and I'm rather hoarse, so you won't be hearing _my _real voice; that "pleasure" will have to await you for another time.  Anyway, call in if you can!)

If you can't listen in at the time, the show will be archived.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 22, 2015)

Nifty, I shall definitely tune in.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 22, 2015)

Ooooh, excitement! Good luck. I shall try to tune in! Do you know what time it is GMT?


----------



## ratsy (Jan 22, 2015)

That is really cool. I'll try to listen in!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 22, 2015)

springs said:


> Ooooh, excitement! Good luck. I shall try to tune in! Do you know what time it is GMT?



I think that will be 11 pm GMT.


----------



## Parson (Jan 22, 2015)

We'll see what we can work out. Do you have any idea what kind of topic(s) you'll be pursuing?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 22, 2015)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I think that will be 11 pm GMT.



Ach, the night will be young.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven't been told what the host wants to talk about.  I was given a long questionnaire to fill out, a couple of months ago, and I suppose he might ask questions about some of that.  He asked me to list my three most important books -- and I have no idea what those would be -- so I just settled for three that are available right now, because those are the ones I want to promote:  _Goblin Moon, The Queen's Necklace, and The Hidden Stars.  _So perhaps he will ask some questions about GM, TQN and the Rune of Unmaking series.  And then there will be the other writer guest.  Are we supposed to interact?  I do know that I am supposed to read for 5-8 minutes from my own writing.* Then at some point -- perhaps early in the broadcast, perhaps later -- there will the question and answer period.  If the other writer has people calling in with questions for him and I don't, I may have very little chance to talk.  (So if I can get a few of you to call in ...)

_____
*That's a rather awkward length for an excerpt, and I don't have any short stories at that length I could read.  I thought of reading two or three of my 300 word stories, but that would only get me to 3 minutes.  So I need to look through those three books and see if I can find a short, exciting scene that would work.  And then I'll need to practice it a few times.  I should have done that before, but I've been busy editing, and as we know I tend to lose track of time anyway.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 22, 2015)

Hee. If I called not a one of you would understand me... 

Sounds very nervewrecking. What about the start of the story you sent out at Christmas? It had several places you could wrap it up?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 22, 2015)

springs said:


> I shall try to tune in


Um ... you can't, it's Internet not Radio 
(It's actually unicast too, not Broadcast technically, but never mind. Unlike broadcast they know exactly IP of who connects, approximate location and duration. Listening to a Broadcast is private.)

11GMT is nothing... wife is watching the Australian Open on German Eurosport (free unlike GB Eurosport) and that goes on till 3AM or 4AM GMT.
We are rarely to sleep before Midnight anyway.

So I will try to remember to connect and listen in.  I'm with a bizarre ISP, no real phone line (though I have 2 real numbers and four real phones), so probably it's really cheap for me to call California.  Though the pricing document is missing!
http://support.digiweb.ie/questions/3739/How much am i charged for call's made using my Metro phone?
Our bill is about  3 Euro a month and no line rental (as there isn't one).

Are we sure 3 pm Pacific Time is 11GMT? I think New York is about 6 hours behind us?

*EDIT found it:*
It's 18.19 cent per minute to all USA, landline or Mobile (cents not Euro), so 10 minutes is just under 2 Euros.

*EDIT # 2*
Now what questions to ask?

EDIT #3


springs said:


> If I called not a one of you would understand me


Really?? maybe Kerrybuchanan would too.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes it occurred to me that with some of you -- from Ireland and Scotland, from the far north of England -- I would have fun deciphering your accents.  But I assume that Hollywood movies and American television have been sufficiently pervasive that my southern-California accent should be easy to understand.

As to what time it will be, I looked it up and we are -8 GMT, so that would make it 11 pm for those of you in the UK.  (New York is 3 hours ahead of us, so it must only be five hours behind you right now, Ray.  Except that we don't always switch back and forth between Daylight Time and Standard time on the same weekends that you do, so there probably is a short period when it's 6 hours.)


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 23, 2015)

If I did not dislike my voice I would ask a question. But I am not fond of the idea of you all knowing what I sound like.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck, Teresa!  I've done a few of these, and they are usually enormous fun.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

Michael Colton said:


> If I did not dislike my voice I would ask a question. But I am not fond of the idea of you all knowing what I sound like.


Use a pseudonym.  I'd try that but I suspect being the only Northern Irish female might give it away.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, that should be 6pm over here in New England, so I will definitely be listening. I'll try to think up an intelligent question to ask.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

springs said:


> only Northern Irish female


What happened to all the others?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 23, 2015)

There's a countdown on the page, it's at 116 min. 46 sec. That's less than 2 hrs. by my calculations so I guess I just better sit here and drink too much coffee, far too much coffee, and cake. I'd phone in but it probably costs about fifty bucks. I could put on the world's worst rubbish Brit accent and mumble, then you could talk about anything you like. *)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't call as it's too dear, but I have left a comment on their facebook page which is a question for you, Teresa - if it gets a bit slow, they might pull on it, I thought?

JRiff it says 11pm when I log on.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 23, 2015)

I am also seeing the time Teresa mentioned when I go to the site. I think that countdown at the very top is just for the next broadcast thing, which is something else. It is in the top bar of the site, which for radio sites is usually where they put 'next upcoming segment' and that sort of thing.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't easily get working program feed, their site is mess.
Took 10 minutes to figure and volume is very low.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 23, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I can't easily get working program feed, their site is mess.
> Took 10 minutes to figure and volume is very low.



Oh dear.  That's discouraging.  I know very little about the site.  I don't even remember how the host contacted me -- or did I contact him?  All I can do is call in and try to do my best (urgh) and hope the problem with the volume is not universal.  (And also hope that the host steers us in interesting directions.)

I was up very, very late deciding on what I was going to read, and finally decided on something I'd read at a convention once, simply because I thought I could cut it down to the 8 minutes and find a natural place to stop.  But then it was still too long, and I spent hours editing it down and practicing it.  I hope I'll be coherent by 3.

Thanks for all the support everyone.  I look forward to hearing from some of you.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck Teresa! I hope it goes well and you get a few sales out of the whole deal


----------



## Parson (Jan 23, 2015)

I haven't been able to sort the site at all.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 23, 2015)

I've emailed the guy for some instructions I can pass on.  I'm supposed to do my part wholly over the phone, so there was no need to run me through the process, but I hope he'll get back to me in time so that I can let you all know what to do.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 23, 2015)

So this is what the host said (after mentioning that he is having a little trouble at the moment, too.)


_If they go to the page, when the show is live, it should just play for them. If not, at the top right side under the Blog Talk Radio logo, there is a play button and they might need to click that. Looks like a triangle (like most internet play buttons) with a line to the left of it.

But I believe it’ll just play for them when the show is on live._

I hope it works!



Edit -- He also says that no one following that link will hear anything until the show starts.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

Right! I have the page open, I have a question prepared, let's hope the whole link thing works out okay.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 23, 2015)

Just found this out.  If you are on Facebook, you might go here https://www.facebook.com/WritestreamRadioNetwork

And there is a post about the show where it looks like you can click on the window and the arrow and you can listen in that way.  If the other way doesn't work, at least this is a possible alternative.

Jo, where did you say you left your question?  I can't find it on the Writestream Facebook page.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

I left it in the comments section of your original link which seemed to take me to a facebook page because I had to sign in. It was definitely showing as a post then but where, exactly, I'm not sure...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

I managed to connect and get a call in. Though the internet audio was better quality than the phone which was "breaking up" a little.
Thanks Teresa.
Was on hold maybe less than a minute.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I could hear your question.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooooh, missed you, Ray. Darn. (But I bet I know your accent. ) but I just heard Juliana and, when I get my editing notes, I'll hear them in Teresa's accent! All going great, guys!


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

Good thing it was radio, as I was blushing like crazy!


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice! Plug for Jo and Sue.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 23, 2015)

Heard you as well (and can see Springs' question - which the host is reading now). 


I wish I could think of a good question to ask.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

Yay! It got through.  And I got a mention. 

You were great, Ju. Very calm. More American than I expected after your years in Brazil.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

springs said:


> But I bet I know your accent


Probably not


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 23, 2015)

Was that you, Ray? I missed Juliana, though. 

Teresa sounds exactly like I imagined! (But she doesn't have an accent, springs.  )


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Was that you, Ray? I missed Juliana, though.


I'm waiting for you....


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 23, 2015)

It may be a long wait.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Was that you, Ray?


Yes. I said I was calling from Ireland and asked about why Dandies in Goblin Moon


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 23, 2015)

Yup, I heard you! I thought that might be alc, actually. Didn't know you were in Ireland, too.

Then my kids bugged me and I missed Juliana, I guess.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

Now getting more volume by CE FM transmitter* into laptop earphone socket and listening on FM Radio.
The occasional audio breakup seems to be on the Internet feed too.

(* the little 6 Euro gadgets for putting an MP3 player or phone on to a car radio, I use them for Satellite Receiver to FM portable Radio)


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

springs said:


> More American than I expected after your years in Brazil.



The Americans say I sound British, and in England I get asked if I'm American...
You should have heard what I sounded like as a kid, when I first moved away from south-east London.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> But she doesn't have an accent


Sure she does  ...
But pleasant.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

Juliana said:


> The Americans say I sound British


You sounded slightly transatlantic


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Was that you, Ray? I missed Juliana, though.
> 
> Teresa sounds exactly like I imagined! (But she doesn't have an accent, springs.  )



Neither do I. Surely everyone says Kare like Kurrrrrr. Don't they? 

Teresa's Reading is great.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 23, 2015)

springs said:


> Kare like Kurrrrrr


You dry with a  Taall rather than Towel too.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 23, 2015)

Fabulous job, Teresa!!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 24, 2015)

Ray didn't have a very thick Irish accent, to my ear. I wish I'd heard Juliana!

Very nice job, Teresa -- kick back and have some chocolate now.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 24, 2015)

I heard the first 20 mins then my connection got lost! I will listen to the archive later. I heard Rays question and it was fun to hear Teresa. Now I have to listen to hear Juliana's question


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you, Juliana and Ray for calling in!  And Jo for your question on their website!  I felt special since I had callers.  And it was fun to hear your voices.  More personal now that I can imagine them when I read your posts.

But I guess these means people will no longer be hearing Dame Judi Dench when I post.

I felt that I stumbled over words a lot, and sort of spaced out in the middle of my answers.  Ah, old age.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 24, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Ray didn't have a very thick Irish accent, to my ear. I wish I'd heard Juliana!
> 
> Very nice job, Teresa -- kick back and have some chocolate now.



Ah, you see, it couldn't be @alchemist. He has the most Irish brogue you could ever hear. Tis lovely. 

You stumbled over nowt, Teresa. You were fab!


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 24, 2015)

You were fine, Teresa.


And I was pleased to see Juliana's Chrons** courtesy, explicitly widening her question to include the otherwise caller-free writer, Chris Pasqueralle.


** - Not necessarily derived from the Chrons, but because we seem to attract, and keep, nice people.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 24, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Ray didn't have a very thick Irish accent


It sounds "northern" to the Mid West locals, but they can't place it. I don't sound at all Northern to Northerners.



Teresa Edgerton said:


> I felt that I stumbled over words a lot, and sort of spaced out in the middle of my answers


Hardly much, it was fine, the glitches in the "connection" more annoying, but I got it all apart from 3 min at start, my fault as I had lost track of time and searching for a Graphics Driver.

The interviewer stumbled a little. 

There's a reason the BBC R4 has the same pool of people on most of the shows


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 24, 2015)

Ursa major said:


> Chris Pasqueralle.


I'd never heard of him actually.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 24, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I'd never heard of him actually.


Me neither.


Ray McCarthy said:


> ...the glitches in the "connection" more annoying


I agree.



Ray McCarthy said:


> There's a reason the BBC R4 has the same pool of people on most of the shows


And despite access to a comparatively large number of actors, the number who get to read stories on, say, BBC Radio Four is quite small.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 24, 2015)

springs said:


> Ah, you see, it couldn't be @alchemist. He has the most Irish brogue you could ever hear. Tis lovely.



More Irish than Ray (whose brogue is also lovely)?  It's hard to believe.  But what do I know? My brother-in-law's father was from Ireland, but he had been in this country for about twenty years when I first met him, so I imagine that wore the edges off his accent.  And once, when I was in my early twenties, I gave a bouquet of violets to Will Millar of the Irish Rovers.  He said he would carry it in his guitar case.  That gave me quite a thrill.

But I like Ray's accent better.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Sadly, something came up and I missed it. But the recording seems to be up so I am listening to it. 

Edit: Ray's question is making me want to read it even more. How to write about clothing is one of the things I most want to learn. So many books to read!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 24, 2015)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> More Irish than Ray (whose brogue is also lovely)?  It's hard to believe.  But what do I know? My brother-in-law's father was from Ireland, but he had been in this country for about twenty years when I first met him, so I imagine that wore the edges off his accent.  And once, when I was in my early twenties, I gave a bouquet of violets to Will Millar of the Irish Rovers.  He said he would carry it in his guitar case.  That gave me quite a thrill.
> 
> But I like Ray's accent better.



I just had a listen for comparative purposes  Yes, more Irish than Ray.

Ray's accent is pretty mild but there's definitely a Northern tinge to it (think the adorable Liam Neeson for a Northern accent) but it's not what I'd call a brogue which is more of a true Irish accent the like of which Tom Cruise murdered in Far and Away. I'll have to secretly record him and @alchemist and post them for comparative purposes.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 24, 2015)

I have never heard Liam Neeson being Liam Neeson.  I've only seen him playing roles without the accent.  (He is adorable, though.)

Record yourself speaking, too.  I'd love to compare all three of you.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 24, 2015)

Here you go (any excuse to post Liam up). My accent is beyond odd. Even people down the road struggle with it....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the video!  But his accent is very easy to understand.  I still want an opportunity to "struggle" with yours.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 24, 2015)

I was asleep at the time, but glad it went well. Just listened to the first half, but I have to go out now and I can't find how to pause it -- the screen greyed-out. Nice to hear you and Ray and Juliana though.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 24, 2015)

Listening now... you sound good... 'it's not epic at all'... good synopsis of the Goblins and story...
You can save the show by right clicking on the little cloud/lightning bolt icon next to the status timer thingie... it's a 54 MB MP3 file.
Then it plays smoothly. You sound young and interesting Teresa. )


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 24, 2015)

How did I miss all this? Just found it now. Going back to listen retrospectively but I wish I could have posted a question for you. Well done you for speaking on radio. It must have been terrifying.

And for the record the reason Jo didn't include me in the people with Irish accents is because I have an English accent, even though the folks in Yorkshire think I have a brogue.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

I missed all this! Sounds exciting. Is there a link to listen to it online, Teresa? I want to hear people!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm listening now, @Mouse by following Teresa's link in the first post on this thread. She sounds lovely.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh. Durr. Cheers! Will have a listen.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Mouse said:


> I missed all this! Sounds exciting. Is there a link to listen to it online, Teresa? I want to hear people!



The original link still works. Click play at the top bar of the page and it plays. You can also download it.

Edit: I was beaten...


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 24, 2015)

Too slow to catch a cold Michael


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 24, 2015)

And @Ray McCarthy you sounded Ulster to me but with a bit of a West of Ireland burr there too. Lovely to hear voices of people I've never met.

Oops. Double-post. Sorry. Serves me right for being so cheeky to @Michael Colton


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

Ray's sounds Irish. Teresa sounds American. The other bloke sounds like our guy in our US office. Waiting to hear Juliana now.

edit: Juliana sounds American, with hints of Australia. Weirdly.

edit edit: Host is a bit of a doughnut though! Teresa just mentions Jo, then he reads her (Jo's) message from the site saying he doesn't know how to pronounce _his_ name when Teresa's just said it. So he obviously wasn't listening!


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

The other author definitely had that east coast American accent going on. I was trying to figure out if it was New Jersey, Brooklyn, or Long Island. Seemed like a nice fellow, though. I am a bit curious about his books, now.


----------



## Parson (Jan 24, 2015)

springs said:


> Here you go (any excuse to post Liam up). My accent is beyond odd. Even people down the road struggle with it....


If the people down the road struggle with your accent they must be beyond deaf! Nice video and nice cameo on the show. Well done!!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

Our office guy is from Illinois. That's nowhere near the east coast, is it! Are the accents similar? Because he sounded identical to me! The author posts in my fantasy group on FB, I recognise the book cover.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Mouse said:


> Our office guy is from Illinois. That's nowhere near the east coast, is it! Are the accents similar? Because he sounded identical to me! The author posts in my fantasy group on FB, I recognise the book cover.



Yeah, those two are nothing alike. Your Illinois fellow must have moved there. The New York and New Jersey accents are pretty distinctive.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

I think it's more likely that I just suck at IDing US accents.  I think our guy's from East Moline originally and currently.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Interesting. I kind of want to hear him now. I wonder what I would sound like to you. Other Americans can usually ID me pretty quick. 

Where I grew up, people sound like this:





Though my accent has tempered a bit from living elsewhere in the country.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

Long time since I've seen Fargo (I have it on VHS though!) and I've just googled the accent because I always thought it was supposed to be Canadian! Heh. Film yourself and get it on YouTube. You'll hear (and see, unfortunately) me in my blog here. And Jo on her's.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Considering I generally do not even allow pictures of myself on the internet (even family Facebook pages, I make them take it down), I do not think I will be making a YouTube video anytime soon.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey Mouse, we don't speak like that!!! Well part of Canada sure speaks strange, particularly on the east coast. Not like the sexy, Canadian prairies accent like the one I have.... (as I say that I will never let anyone hear me now)


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Just so you know, people accuse us Minnesotans of sounding Canadian all the time. I blame Hollywood.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 24, 2015)

Michael Colton said:


> Considering I generally do not even allow pictures of myself on the internet



But you look so fetching in your avatar pic!


----------



## ratsy (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm listening to the broadcast in full as I do an assignment on Spend analysis. The broadcast is keeping me awake!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, I love the variety of Avatar pics you use Michael. And no, I'm not just sucking up for the insult I threw at you earlier.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

That's how you sound in my head, ratsy!


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 24, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Yes, I love the variety of Avatar pics you use Michael. And no, I'm not just sucking up for the insult I threw at you earlier.



'tis what I do as a stress reliever. If anyone ever wants one made, lemme know.



Mouse said:


> That's how you sound in my head, ratsy!



This is what America generally thinks Canadians sound like.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 24, 2015)

Mouse said:


> That's how you sound in my head, ratsy!



hahah, in that case maybe I will post a video of me speaking....muuhhhahahhaha

I'm on Juliana's part of the broadcast...go you! I loved the question and Teresa, you had a great reply to that. Sounded perfect


----------



## Juliana (Jan 24, 2015)

ratsy said:


> I loved the question and Teresa, you had a great reply to that. Sounded perfect



Oh yeah, we rehearsed it. 
Not really, Teresa's just that much of a pro!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 24, 2015)

Mouse, people on the East Coast have distinctive accents, especially around New York and New Jersey.  The Midwest (where Illinois is) is distinctive, too, and not at all the same.  But you get up near Chicago and there is a very thick accent, which is unmistakable -- though some parts of it are a _little_ like Brooklyn and New Jersey, so it's not strange that you confuse them.  It's not like Americans don't get confused about all the regional accents in the UK.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  And thanks for asking a question that both of us could answer, Juliana.  I thought there would be more interaction with the other author (because why else were there two of us?) but that didn't happen as much as I hoped.  He's new, and probably didn't know how that works.  But he did very well answering the questions.  Not shy at all, and he had interesting things to say.   I envied how calm he sounded.  

I felt I rambled on too long about a lot of things.

But it was disconcerting that Evan would ask me a question, I'd ramble on a bit, and then when I stopped there would be a long silence, and I would think, "Did I not talk long enough? I thought I said more than enough."  But the silence would lengthen (though it may have been all in my mind), so sometimes I would start up again. Or the next time I'd blather on even more, and I was sure I'd said far too much.  But then there would be another silence.

However, the scene I read was _ruthlessly_ edited down from the book so that it would fit the 8 minutes.

_____

Oh, and anyone who thinks the interview might actually be good promotion for me and my books might mention it on Twitter and provide the link.  I didn't do it myself before the actual show because I was afraid I'd be terrible (I mentioned it here, because I knew you all would be supportive).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 24, 2015)

Parson said:


> If the people down the road struggle with your accent they must be beyond deaf! Nice video and nice cameo on the show. Well done!!



Oh, it wasn't me in the audience (wish it had been!) but her accent probably isn't that far from mine.


----------



## Parson (Jan 25, 2015)

springs said:


> Oh, it wasn't me in the audience (wish it had been!) but her accent probably isn't that far from mine.


 Silly me, I thought since you posted it, and her name was Jo, ...... okay, not a good excuse, no one else seemed to be confused.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 25, 2015)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Oh, and anyone who thinks the interview might actually be good promotion for me and my books might mention it on Twitter and provide the link.



Just did.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 25, 2015)

Interesting discussion overall, and good to hear chrons members online - the host sounded pretty shocked to get callers.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 25, 2015)

And not nearly as shocked as I would expect when a caller said "from Ireland". Perhaps the shock of having callers at all overrode any extra puzzlement at their being international ones.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 25, 2015)

Wasn't it funny when he lost his place in his notes because of 'the callers'?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, you pesky people, making him lose his train of thought. 

(Mouse, I thought the same thing about Jo's name when he did that!)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 25, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> the host sounded pretty shocked to get callers.


He wasn't very professional. Also no-one talked to or screened caller first, my call was simply put through after a short delay! A professional set up would have someone get details and put them up in advance on the Interviewer's Screen.  The pauses were all the Interviewer's fault.

But OTH I've worked in BBC and a Media company ...
Also watched "Shoestring" 

I never realised how cheap my current provider is for International calls before


----------



## Grimward (Jan 25, 2015)

Unfortunately, couldn't make the actual call-in, but just finished listening to the archive.  Good job, Teresa!  Hoping you had fun (it sounded like you did!).


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 26, 2015)

He did seem disconcerted that there were callers, although the show is set up for people to call in with questions.  And he's been doing the show for a few months at least.  So I don't know why it seemed to throw him off.

Grimward, I was too nervous to enjoy myself, but I'm glad that it sounded like I was having fun.  The last time I did a radio interview I was really, really stiff.  Strangely, the fact that I knew all the questions in advance made that one worse. Maybe I'll get used to these things if there are any more.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 26, 2015)

Juliana said:


> Just did.



Thank you, Juliana!  And thank you Chris Guillory, springs, and Paul D for retweeting it.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 9, 2015)

Got the bill for the phone call, which included waiting on hold for a while. Four Minutes 26 seconds for 81 European cents. (I think about US $1 or GPB £0.65)


> International
> 23/01/2015 23:13:58 061 ******  13479457246 00:04:26 USA New York 0.81
> 
> Sub-Total €0.81


I really do have a cheap phone service. No line rental either. It's not unreliable glitchy 3rd party VOIP (which is also insecure and can be spammed) but a service from my ISP on their internal network to their own Interconnect.  I have two numbers (which even work with fax) and two sets of regular DECT cordless phones which plug into the regular Cable Modem. There is no phone line or cable or fibre. It's a 13km 10GHz microwave link across the Shannon Estuary. The internal Cable Modem only connects to the outdoor radio system instead of normal urban cable TV. There is no cable TV on it obviously.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 9, 2015)

I await with terror to find out what my hour+ cost me.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 9, 2015)

Be worth it!


----------

